# What glue?



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

It's been years since I got rid of my lay out. Now I am getting back into it. The LHS I went to is now closed down. I used to use a glue that was runny like water to assemble my plastic buildings together. Now I don't remember what is was that I used. What type or brand should I be looking for? Also, I used to get 20% off retail at the LHS, but now have no where to shop. Any recomendations?


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

If you go on Ebay, you will find a large number of people and or shops that are selling both new and used items. I have been shopping on Ebay for several years, have not had any bad experiences. If you stick to highly rated sellers, you should be okay. Many of those sellers are hobby shops. Good luck
Bob
God Bless


----------



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been looking around and found a couple places. 
Now how about the glue I used to use?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Ambroid Pro-Weld and Plastruct Plastic Weld, Testor's Liquid cement is number 3 on my list...


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This is what I use and I've been very happy with it. Small amount goes a long way. This is from the Walther's catalog but I get nine from mine LHS.


----------



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok I'll have to look for it, still not sure what I used to use!


----------

